# I got scammed by ncardcanada.com selling gateway



## thinkingofaname (Jan 25, 2015)

Hi folks
I wanted to buy gateway cards in canada and only canada so I don't need to deal with customs, and this ncardcanada site was the first one that came up in google search. I did a bit of research and couldn't find anything incriminating so I ordered from them, big mistake. My paid more than 2 weeks ago, their site advertised 4-10 days delivery, I mean its within the same country so I don't see any problem. I didn't receive any email other than the one urging me to pay as soon as I place my order, and another that confirm I paid (the email itself is also shady and obviously machine generated). Since then its been complete silence. I paid extra for tracked mail, just as an extra assurance, and I did not even get a tracking number.  I email them 3 days ago, no reply, even though their website says reply within 24 hours. Basically they took my money and left me to dry for the past 2 and half weeks. Just a warning to anybody who may want to order a gateway, do not buy from them. I'm going to look into doing a chargeback on my credit card.

I still need a gateway though, anybody know a trusted website that sells them located or at least ship from canada? I don't want to deal with customs.


----------



## jastolze (Jan 25, 2015)

GBATemp needs a list of sites that have poor customer satisfaction ratings, just sayin'


----------



## Ra1d (Jan 25, 2015)

I'm not sure how you came to the decision of buying from that site when even the description is not updated, it says that gateway supports only 1 game per microSD card and that it's not Crown3DS, LOL


----------



## boomy (Jan 25, 2015)

Sorry for your loss
Just have to be more careful next time 

ShopTemp Review


----------



## Ra1d (Jan 25, 2015)

Pretty sure it's no biggie though, just do a chargeback.


----------



## Thomas12345 (Jan 25, 2015)

you should use modchipcentral next time, they ship from ontario


----------



## thinkingofaname (Jan 25, 2015)

Thanks for the quick replies guys. I hope I can chargeback properly since its a debit visa rather than a "normal" visa but lesson learned either way. Its really difficult to do homework on online shopping when there isn't a reliable database for feedbacks, I am a vita user, the 3DS is new to me so I didn't pick up on the outdated stuff, should known better though -.-. 

More importantly, someone suggested modchipcentral, how is the site? I need a gateway one way or the other.


----------



## RandomUser (Jan 26, 2015)

I ordered it from Modchipsdirect and it took only 4 days to receive it. But I don't know if they ship from Canada or not.


----------



## Anorhc (Jan 26, 2015)

thinkingofaname said:


> Thanks for the quick replies guys. I hope I can chargeback properly since its a debit visa rather than a "normal" visa but lesson learned either way. Its really difficult to do homework on online shopping when there isn't a reliable database for feedbacks, I am a vita user, the 3DS is new to me so I didn't pick up on the outdated stuff, should known better though -.-.
> 
> More importantly, someone suggested modchipcentral, how is the site? I need a gateway one way or the other.


Next time you might to check out the list of official resellers from the Gateway website itself. Much safer than just doing a Google search for a Gateway device.

Seeing that modchipcentral is one of the official resellers listed on Gateway's site, it would be a better bet to buy from them than doing another search.


----------



## Kero519 (Jan 30, 2015)

This is like reading my own story!! It is the exact same thing happened to me on Sunday. I ordered a R4i Gold with a 32gb mini sd card. The website went to the page for the payment, I entered all of the required fields and hit "pay" then I got an error saying "incorrect signature" so I tried it again only to have the same error message come up!.. So in the end I purchased two by mistake and I payed for parcel tracking, had revived an email stating that the payment was revived and THAT was it!! Nothing from the seller saying the package had been or was going to be shipped. I have emailed them three times over the course of the week and have had no response from any of them. I am going to contact visa and have them reverse the charges. I am so bummed out that I got scammed
I actually signed up today just to share my experience.


----------



## DarkFlare69 (Jan 31, 2015)

Life would be so much easier if flashcarts were legal. Just buy em from walmart and instant shipping.


----------



## Xenon Hacks (Jan 31, 2015)

http://www.gateway-3ds.com/resellers/


----------



## loco365 (Jan 31, 2015)

I got mine from eachmall, and living in Alberta, I got mine within 2 weeks, just before the holiday season. They are reliable though. I've bought from them twice before and have been extremely satisfied both times. They even do giveaways sometimes around November or December.

Edit: Additionally, since you're using a Visa Debit, one of eachmall's payment methods, tenpay, works with Visa Debit.


----------



## Shad0wninja (Jan 31, 2015)

thinkingofaname said:


> Thanks for the quick replies guys. I hope I can chargeback properly since its a debit visa rather than a "normal" visa but lesson learned either way. Its really difficult to do homework on online shopping when there isn't a reliable database for feedbacks, I am a vita user, the 3DS is new to me so I didn't pick up on the outdated stuff, should known better though -.-.
> 
> More importantly, someone suggested modchipcentral, how is the site? I need a gateway one way or the other.


If modchipcentral wasn't so expensive, I would have bought from them (I'm from canada as well)

They deliver it VERY fast, they ship from Waterloo, Ontario I believe

Probably a store made by the electrical engineers of University of Waterloo!


----------



## cooroxd (Feb 28, 2015)

I also got scammed by that website as well.  I am in the process of opening a dispute with the merchant who never responds to my emails.  Sofar, I've already did everything my bank company told me to on my end and now They will get my money back.


----------

